# Some Drawings by me!!!



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I can never draw bodies! I like yours a lot. lol.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Kiki said:


> We had to do a self-potrait for school. And yes that is me!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Blu i was like wherd it go!!!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Yup. lol. No problem! I like your portrait.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I love the fact that you use the word wonky too. To my knowledge, you and me and my ceramics prof are the only humans on the earth that use that word. AWESOME!

As for your drawings go! I like them a lot, you've got the horse figure down great. Have you done much shading?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

The computer dosnt really give the shading a chance coz I have done a bit especcially on the Arab and the Andalusian. Coz I took the piccie with my phone then uploaded it so the shading probably got a touch blurred. 

Go the Wonkys!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I didn't even know "wonky" was a word. But I've always said it. I seem to have my very own language. Like freezation...lol It drives my husband nuts.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Good work. People are hard to draw, you have done well.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## jemaineclement (Feb 13, 2008)

To be honest i didnt like them very much, sorry but i think the best one was the first one, try and study the bone structure and muscles to get the porportion right, also how old are you? Because if you are 12-13 then that would be not so good, but if you were 8-9 then that would be amazing. I'm sorry this post is so critical, but it is the truth and that is what you should have prepared yourself for before putting up theses drawings...


----------

